# What camera to buy?



## LAKingsFan (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm looking on getting a new camera. What is the best for the money out there. I have studio in a box, but need a better D. camera. $800.00 - $1200 range...If I even need that high

Ron


----------



## arjudy (Dec 28, 2005)

Pentax, Nikon and Canon all have excellent digital SLR's in that price range.


----------



## pen-turners (Dec 28, 2005)

Ron,
I have owned numerous Digital Cameras over the past 10 years.  I have tried Canon, Nikon, Olympus, Kodak -   basically you name it.  I have varied in price ranges from 300-2500 in purchases.

Here is my take.

It really depends on what you are looking for.  Of all the cameras I have owned, I prefer CANON.  The ease of use, plus the availability of manual settings on their cameras is the best.

For normal, everyday picture taking - 5 megapixels is the max you would need to go to.  Anything over that is overkill unless you plan on printing out billboards of your pens or other photos.

Recommendation:  I just bought my wife a new digital camera for Christmas.  I bought her the new CANON SD450.  I tested out about 20 current models of various brands before selecting this one.  It is by far the hands down winner in functionality and quality.  Although the camera is TINY (one of my wife's requirements), it packs a punch of the full size competitors.  It's 9 point auto-focus is ranked the highest in the business and it's macro settings are unbelievable and easy to use.  It also features Canon's new "digital macro" which automatically adjusts all settings for best macro picture.  

Just my input but you can pick this camera up new for about $350 and it is the best deal out there.  Only downfall is that it only comes with a 16GB card which only holds about 10 pictures.  I purchased a 1 GB card for about 75$ that I shoot on which is more than enough.  Also, my battery has lasted for over 2 hours of constant shooting in both photo and video mode.

Here is a couple samples of some of the test macros I shot today.  Check out the little bitty bug on the red flower!!!


www.pen-turners.com/test2.jpg
www.pen-turners.com/test1.jpg

Just my suggestion but hope it helps.

Chris


----------



## Old Griz (Dec 28, 2005)

I have to agree with a lot of what Chris says... However, my choice is Nikon, primarily because I have a Nikin film system and can use all my existing Nikin lenses...
In fact, I was all set to get a new Nikin Digital SLR next week... BUT, of course feces impacted with the rotary air circulation device .. IOW .. the clothes washer went south on us yesterday and destroyed the discretionary funds for my camera....


----------



## punkinn (Dec 28, 2005)

My 2 cents:

I have always preferred Canon and have owned many Canon 35 mm SLRs over the years.  My BF has a Canon 10D that is a wonderful digital SLR, but sorta pricey.  It does a great job though.  

I currently have a Canon S2-IS that I just love.  It has image stabilization built into the camera (where dSLRs utilize this feature in the lens unit) and the ability to adjust image and camera functions to rival many SLRs.   It's comfortable to hold, lightweight, FAST (focus lock and zoom), has a 12x OPTICAL zoom and "Super Macro" in which you can focus down to 0 inches; that's ZERO inches and yes, it works wonderfully.  

I would *highly* recommend the S2-IS to anyone wanting an alternative to a dSLR (in price, size and weight).  It's roughly $500, and you can get extender lenses for it as well (I received the tele extender for my birthday yesterday; this effectively makes the S2-IS a 648 mm *Image Stabilized* camera!) which have gotten rave reviews.   

www.dpreview.com is an excellent source for all kinds of info on digital cameras.  

I love my Canon S2-IS.  Tons of features and great quality.  

Nancy


----------



## Dario (Dec 28, 2005)

You've got good leads.  I bought a Panasonic DMC-FZ5 for $350.00  and it is working great for me.

Here is a review: http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/Panasonic/panasonic_dmcfz5.asp

If you want SLR like features, it has a sibling DMC-FZ20 that is worth looking at for just $50.00 more (approximately $400.00) http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/panasonicfz20/

You can use this site http://www.dpreview.com/ to compare all the recommended cameras so you can make a good decision.  They have in depth review (8-15 pages) of most of the best cameras available, owner reviews, comparable camera comparisons and gallery/sample photos too!!!

Here is  sample side-by-side comparison http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/compare_post.asp?method=sidebyside&cameras=panasonic_dmcfz5%2Cpanasonic_dmcfz20%2Ccanon_s2is%2Csony_dsch1&show=all

EDIT IN:
For your price range (approx $700.00) you might want to check Canon EOS 350d out  http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos350d/ .  The 29 page review should help you decide.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Old Griz_
> <br />I have to agree with a lot of what Chris says... However, my choice is Nikon, primarily because I have a Nikin film system and can use all my existing Nikin lenses...
> In fact, I was all set to get a new Nikin Digital SLR next week... BUT, of course feces impacted with the rotary air circulation device .. IOW .. the clothes washer went south on us yesterday and destroyed the discretionary funds for my camera....



Griz, you would be jealous. My son got a Nikon D200 for Christmas from his wife. It replaces his 'old' Nikon digital which was a top of line model several years ago.


----------

